# Knicker thief



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip has a new hobby...... Sneaking in the kitchen, opening the washing machine door & stealing knickers & socks. 
Here's a pic of her caught in the act!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, like peas in a pod, Poppy loves 'helping' me with the washing. Well snapped though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love your floor! Is it tile?

The knicker their is lovely too!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute little Pip caught in the act Molly has been caught a few times running around with a sock but you can tell that she knows she isn't suppose to have it and drops it right away


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I love your floor! Is it tile?
> 
> The knicker their is lovely too!!


I always cringe when I remember that you guys notice everything. I better do more cropping in the future. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I always cringe when I remember that you guys notice everything. I better do more cropping in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha!! Too funny are you trying to hide dust bunnies


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I always cringe when I remember that you guys notice everything. I better do more cropping in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Donna.. My home is not perfect at all! I'm like a magpie that's all. I notice things that I like!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny pic, pure guilt written all over her face!
Ralph was a real burglar when it came to socks, hiding the evidence on 2 occasions - by swallowing them!! 
I also had to chase Ralph, ruby and boo around my garden when Ralph stole a pair of knickers whilst I was doing the washing - clean ones thankfully!! ! I don't want my dirty linen aired in public!!!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I love your floor! Is it tile?
> 
> The knicker their is lovely too!!


Ruth- no my flooring isn't tile it's vinyl flooring similar to kairndean or amtica. It's so easy to mop down when Pip's come home from a muddy walk. 

And by the way the lovely barbie knickers aren't mine- they belong to my daughter ha ha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

KGr said:


> Ruth- no my flooring isn't tile it's vinyl flooring similar to kairndean or amtica. It's so easy to mop down when Pip's come home from a muddy walk.
> 
> And by the way the lovely barbie knickers aren't mine- they belong to my daughter ha ha


Oh I meant the knicker thief! Blooming predictive keyboard!! Aaahhhhh! I'm definitely not in to Barbie 

Yeh I love that floor. I was thinking of lifting my tiles and putting something similar down. The tiles have been down a while and have a few chips and cracks from things falling on them! I much prefer your floor!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! Too funny are you trying to hide dust bunnies


Mine are beyond bunnies sometimes  the best part is I never notice till I am editing photos. Guess I spend a little too much time doing other things. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey nothing wrong with Barbie knickers .. just struggling to get them in my size lol ...

Pip is gorgeous and I her sneaky sock and knickers stealing and playing is so funny  cheeky and fun xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I love your floor! Is it tile?
> 
> The knicker their is lovely too!!


Nobody has mentioned the *** toy on the floor. Oops sorry the dog toy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Nobody has mentioned the *** toy on the floor. Oops sorry the dog toy


Haha your funny Christine, you'll have everyone checking back on the photo like I just did!!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Nobody has mentioned the *** toy on the floor. Oops sorry the dog toy


Wondered how long it would take for you lot to notice Pip's favorite toy!!! What are you like?!!!!!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

First thing I noticed


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I always cringe when I remember that you guys notice everything. I better do more cropping in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Know what you mean looked at some of the pictures I have posted and goodness most had small pile of ironing on sofa. 

I do my ironing honestly I do x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pups just helping xx I never noticed the toy lol and don't do the ironing, I've got a pile like Mount Versuvius


----------

